# toning down the platistic shine



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I recently picked up a Bachmann Annie. Wow, very nice model for the price. Lots of detail, runs well. The only thing I don't like is the plasticky shine it has. It there an easy way to tone that down? I'm thinking maybe spray it lightly with krylon clear matte finish. That seems a little crude though. I'm not quite ready to take it apart--a lot of parts seem ready to fall off 

Any suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

A little krylon matt clear. Careful to mask the windows and any parts you want to leave shiny or conductive.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree Krylon Matte clear, or dullcoat spray. Another option is to try some chalks, especially if you are interested in weathering it. If so I like Bragdon.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

I concur with the dullcoat. But another option I like is Future floor wax (YES floor wax from the grocery store) mixed between 3:1 or 10:1 with Tamaya flat. The more flat to Future the less shine. the 1 part flat to 10 parts Future gives a great satin finish that to me looks like a "scale" fresh finish. It is water soluble, easy to spray with an airbursh (yah doesn't come in a can) and clean up and mistakes can be removed with Windex. 

Try it--I love it.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

A really light spray of Floquil "weathered black" is the answer.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've become rather fond of Bragdon's weathering powders. They're very easy to work with, and don't necessarily need to be sealed with a matte finish. Also, you may want to try a wash of very dilute black paint. 

Later, 

K


----------



## DSP&P fan (Apr 9, 2008)

Dull coat is wonderful stuff. Chalks are too. In books, I've always found freshly painted trains to look very odd. In particular, there is a photo in one of the Color Photography of the Nickel Plate Road books with a freshly painted Bluebird...and it looks so toy like sitting outside of the shops. 

I'll have to check out Bragdon's powders.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I used Krylon Matte spray because I had it around. It worked very well--just an application of the spray and the engine looks ten times better


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I have heard that Dullcoat is attacked by UV when used outside. Is this not true?


----------

